# My Halloween 2016 album releases - 2 CD set



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi 
You may be familiar with my music - my new 2 CD set for Halloween 2016 is out now on Bandcamp. 
CD1 is a full CD of new Haunt soundtracks, CD2 is a collection of royalty free Horror themes you can do what you like with

You can stream both CD's now on our site - please have a listen and let me know what you think - if you like what you hear please share and help spread the word about the music it would really help us!

CD1 - Something Wicked - 
https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/something-wicked-halloween-and-horror-music-for-halloween-2016


CD2 - Something Wicked Royalty Free - 
https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/alb...undtrack-music-youtube-podsafe-copyright-free

Thanks for your support we really appreciate it, hope you enjoy the new music

Sam Haynes


----------

